# Belly band recommendation for very large dog?



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

My 13 year old is in a world of trouble, medically, and to get us through the weekend he's been prescribed steroids. Been there before, and he peed semi-uncontrollably even back in the days when he had great bladder control. Can only imagine how much worse it's going to be now.

The belly bands sold at chain pet superstores have gotten dismal reviews for large dogs...even the xlarge is so small as to be unusable on a slender lab. My boy is a golden mix, 72 pounds with longish hair...does anyone have experience with any of the small companies that make designer belly bands (found them through Google)? They seem to be available in much larger sizes, but I wonder if any of them are effective for a large dog.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

if you just want a "quick fix", I suggest an infant diaper over his, ummm, piddler, held in place with a loosely wrapped Ace bandage. Not classy, but should work.
I find the diapers really hold a lot of urine.
Sorry, don't know about the belly bands, I made a "diaper cover" for my boy!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

pugmama1 | eBay

These are excellent and very very well made, I ll bet if you emailed her she could definitely make one on his size.......


----------

